# Encouraging words



## Fatal (Jun 25, 2022)

Send some encouraging words for people who need to heat it. I am in need of it because I found out my dad and step mom are divorcing. But just write down or send a video of something encouraging to make someone feel better.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 25, 2022)

“If you believe in your dreams, then I will prove to you that you Can achieve them, just by working hard”
Rock Lee (Naruto)


----------



## Mambi (Jun 25, 2022)

If you think you _*can*_, you're right. 
If you think you *can't*...you still right as it'll come true from sheer pessimism and lack of effort.

So why not be right and think you *can *instead?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 25, 2022)

You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength. - Emperor Marcus Aurelius.


----------



## Kope (Jun 26, 2022)

Eat the Rich -Hasan Piker


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 26, 2022)

"Stop worrying about the little things in your life!"

-someone on the internet that warmed my heart


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 26, 2022)

Heres some inspiring quotes:


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 14, 2022)

This world throws depression at you whenever it has a chance. You can't stop that, but you can choose to ignore it instead.

The more you let anything in your mind, the more they root under your heart. Let those things be good things.

-StrayCatTerry, 2022-


----------

